# Italy Serie A 02-03 May



## A_Skywalker (Apr 28, 2009)

02 May 15:00 Bologna v Reggina  1.75 3.40 5.00   
02 May 17:30 Inter Milan v Lazio  1.50 3.80 7.25  
03 May 12:00 Catania v AC Milan  6.00 3.75 1.57  
03 May 12:00 Fiorentina v Torino  1.44 4.00 8.00   
03 May 12:00 Juventus v Lecce  1.36 4.50 9.00   
03 May 12:00 Palermo v Cagliari  2.00 3.25 4.00   
03 May 12:00 Roma v Chievo  1.50 4.00 7.00   
03 May 12:00 Siena v Napoli  2.25 2.90 3.50   
03 May 12:00 Udinese v Atalanta  1.95 3.25 4.20   
03 May 17:30 Genoa v Sampdoria  2.25 3.10 3.30


----------

